# Special order Barron with molten metal



## Mrfish55 (Apr 8, 2013)

Quick pen this afternoon, was special order, customer picked from my blanks on hand, acrylic molten metal on a copper Barron.
[attachment=22733]
[attachment=22734]


----------



## blaineo (Apr 9, 2013)

Ooooooooooo...:o


----------



## Mrfish55 (Apr 9, 2013)

Try this for a larger pic, trio of Barrons, top one is flame birds eye yellow cedar burl, middle is the acrylic molten metal and the bottom is just a plain birds eye yellow cedar.
Edit never mind:dunno: pics keep coming up same size no matter what I do :dash2:
[attachment=22754]


----------



## DKMD (Apr 9, 2013)

Beautiful trio! The molten metal is one of my favorite acrylics.


----------



## Mrfish55 (Apr 9, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Beautiful trio! The molten metal is one of my favorite acrylics.



One of mine as well, but I find it very tricky to turn, very prone to exploding with no warning, sharp tools and light cuts is my plan of attack.


----------



## WoodLove (Apr 9, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful pen(s)!!!!!!


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 10, 2013)

A great looking group of Baron's!
I really like the looks of the flame birds eye yellow cedar burl.

Les


----------



## Mrfish55 (Apr 11, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> A great looking group of Baron's!
> I really like the looks of the flame birds eye yellow cedar burl.
> 
> Les



Pics don't do it any justice, very unusual pattern in the wood, only had 2 of those blanks, this pen is for Joe Rebuild as part of the redwood build.


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 11, 2013)

Mrfish55 said:


> rdabpenman said:
> 
> 
> > A great looking group of Baron's!
> ...



Perhaps larger photos would do it justice allowing us to see more detail.

Les


----------



## Mrfish55 (Apr 11, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> Mrfish55 said:
> 
> 
> > rdabpenman said:
> ...



:dash2: I've been trying to get the pics bigger, no matter what I do they either come up the same size or it tells me my file is too big:dash2::dash2:


----------

